# My first Vizsla... Is it possible to kiss your puppy tooo much???



## moonbowsmommy (Dec 14, 2011)

He's sleeping right now, thats the only reason I can even write this. I had better do it quick too because I have a million other things to get done since my little puppy came home and instantly melted my heart and soul and all I have been able to do in the last 48 hours is drool over his cuteness and watch his every move. What a sweet dog he is. Moonbow is the coolest little dude ever. My boyfriend and I joke that his personality reminds us of "The Dude" from The Big Labowski. He also has little old man eyes. So kind and gentle. He has been a trooper so far, just going along with the flow. I realize that this could change but he also doesn't seem to have any problem going to the bathroom outside. It's like, no big deal. 

He loves the puppy kong when I stuff it with his kibble. He loves his kibble better than treats (freeze dried liver) We're experimenting with some different stuff. I've been transitioning him onto Orijen kibble and he loves it, doesn't seem to have any problem with that either.

I'm completely in love with him and I'm pretty sure the feeling is mutual. I try to make him calm before I pet him because I don't want to give him affection unless he is calm. However he is calm a lot of the time and I love him so much, I just want to smother him with tons and tons of love and kisses but I also want him to stay confident in his independence. I'm wondering if there's a problem with over-lovin these little guys too much. Am I kissing him too much. Or is it ok? His fur is so soft and smells so good and his big huge paws and frowy wrinkly brow just make me gush. 

Haha... Moonbows Mommy


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

personally, I think you should kiss your pup as much as you want. Ruby gets kissed by both my husband and I a ton daily. I think this has turned her into such a loving dog. In turn, she gives kisses to our cats and all of the dogs at doggie daycare. 

Ruby even knows that I don't like my face licked and my husband does. She turns her cheek to me to get a kiss and she and gives my husband a face full of slobbery kisses. 

Moonbow is so handsome, how could you resist


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Agree! Moonbow is sure an adorable little Dude! I don't believe you can love him too much. He will soak it all in and return it in kind!


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

Kiss away and enjoy that beautiful pup!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I don't think that should be an issue   I think Moonbow will love it too and he will feel very secure and loved. The main thing is ensuring his cuteness doesn't curb your will power with the boundaries. Remember that the behaviour you allow now, will be the behaviour he carries through to adulthood. So, if you don't want a 30+kg dog rampaging around, try and be strong and stay consistent. It's hard I know, as they are just soooooooo god **** cute.  

And as loads of people will tell you.... take lots of pics.... heaps of pics...... more than you think you should.....


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Attention, affection, love, consistent fair discipline, and you're boy will thrive. Make him an integral part of your everyday life, and He'll take care of the rest on his own.

He's a serious, and good lookin' little guy. Congrat's on your new puppy.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/07/notice-to-people-who-visit-my-home.html

Just modify the "notice to people who visit my home" to Moonbow's name and you should be fine. ;D

Enjoy puppyhood. It is a special time.

RBD


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

He is so cute! Pippa gets MILLIONS of kisses. And she loves them 

I think that was what surprised me the most when we brought Pippa home - how completely and utterly I fell in love with her. Can't imagine how I ever lived without her!

Enjoy your new guy!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

If it were possible to kiss a puppy too much, Riley has surpassed the limit by now, I'm sure.  Vizslas are special, melt-your-heart kind of dogs. What Ozkar says is very true and important to remember. We let Riley jump up on us to greet us as a tiny pup and we are having to work extra hard now to un-train this habit.

Enjoy your new little family member and do take lots of pics. We have over 400 pics of Riley from 9 weeks until now (5 months) & I feel like we still didn't take enough.


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Precious ... looks wise!

Pups, like children, are impossible to give too much loving to.


----------



## polkan (Dec 29, 2011)

*Loved* your post, moonbowsmommy, and wish you many happy years with him. 

I think you're on exactly the right track to encourage him to calm down before you express love and affection; and your point about wanting him to grow into a well-adjusted and confident dog is spot on. 

The only problem with "excessive" affection is the over-dependency it can produce. Very often, dogs that have separation anxiety were those puppies that have never been trained to spend time alone in a crate (as little as 3 minutes at a time) after they've learned to enter it voluntarily to pick up a treat and/or play inside. They were puppies whose owners spent a long time saying highly emotional goodbyes before leaving them in isolation, and so on - I'm sure you get the picture.

So as long as you're mindful of the fact that affection can lead to dependency (and I think you are), you're on the right path. Owner affection is one of the _highest rewards_ a dog could possibly want and it _should_ be given freely every time your dog shows behavior you want, such as calming down. 

Enjoy, and thanks for the wonderful post.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

That is 1 beautiful pup lucky 4 U (LOL) he will be a pup for 3 or 4yrs


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

R said:


> That is 1 beautiful pup lucky 4 U (LOL) he will be a pup for 3 or 4yrs


I have my fingers crossed that mine are adults by then.......but I have seen plenty who arn't!!   

Isn't 3 about the 2nd teenage stage REM??


----------



## RoxieVizsla (Apr 17, 2011)

Moonbows Mom, my V is almost 15 months now and I still can't get enough of her and honestly I do not think I ever will! Lots of kisses and hugs! Enjoy puppyhood!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ozkar-Got PIKE his drivers permit @ 2yrs-big mistake-auto insurance seems to go up every year-is it his fault or because we live in Kentucky?Bourbon seems 2 B always good-LOL


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

R said:


> Ozkar-Got PIKE his drivers permit @ 2yrs-big mistake-auto insurance seems to go up every year-is it his fault or because we live in Kentucky?Bourbon seems 2 B always good-LOL


He's one special puppy REM!  I thought the additional insurance premium over normal was just for the fact that you are from Kentucky, don't blame Pike   By the sounds of things, you've already made a dent in a bottle  I'm just starting early it's only 4pm our time


----------



## moonbowsmommy (Dec 14, 2011)

Everybody,

All of your comments brought such a huge smile to my face. Moonbow is amazing, a true blessing from heaven. So far, so good. He had his first day of kindergarten today, he did so well. I was very proud of him. He has definitely learned "sit" When he sits he does it so confidently, he looks like a little prince I can hardly resist his serious little smush face. I'm glad you all agree that I can't kiss him enough because otherwise, I would be in trouble. Thanks for the advice. I'm so lucky to have a Vizsla. Here's a few pics of his first days.

MM


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Your posts at the moment really make me smile. I can feel the absolute adoration in your words. not only do I see it, I understand exactly what you mean. I have had loads of puppies over the years, all gorgeous, but, A Vizsla is truly unique. Some one else in here will have the words to explain it, I sure don't, but apart from my children and grandchildren, I doubt I have been more in love with a person or animal previously. Enjoy this part, but, it's not like it gets any worse than this as they grow, in fact, it gets better.  

Hopefully some one else will pop up with the words which truly describe what we feel with out Vizslas.


----------



## moonbowsmommy (Dec 14, 2011)

Ozkar,

I knew this was going to be an amazing experience but I had no idea until I was holding that little puppy in my arms. Or in Moonbows case that little moose. lol

Oh man my mind has been whirling since the day I found my breeder. Your right a Vizsla is truly unique... and magical and mystical phenomenal creatures of happiness... Sometimes when Moonbow is sleeping, he looks like a fairy. ;D


----------

